# New to the board



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend from work told me about 2cool,so I've been creepin for a while and thought I'd join up.I enjoy the outdoors and especially fishing. The site has a bunch of info,and you guys/gals are a bunch of fun. I told him I'd sign up, so here I am, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Howdy! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to 2Cool !

test 1

test 1

Glad you finally said something


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bet you get a lot of visits to your profile page....('>)


welcome to 2cool...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome. Got any fish or boat pics?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Morris_II (Dec 28, 2010)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Welcome. Got any fish or boat pics?


:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Welcome!



HeatherG said:


> I told him I'd sign up, so here I am, just wanted to say hi.


so who's going to be bustin our ballz now when you get asked for bikini pics and such?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome! :cheers:


and hope your not a burn handle!


:smile:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Welcome!
> 
> so who's going to be bustin our ballz now when you get asked for bikini pics and such?


You are something else! Lol

Welcome to the board Heather! Awesome people here!


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Welcome. Got any fish or boat pics?


Thanks for the welcome guys, and yes,I sure do lol

I'll have to post some up later,about to head to work:shamrock:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome, hop aboard.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You are something else! Lol
> 
> 
> > I would never do that.


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You are something else! Lol
> 
> Welcome to the board Heather! Awesome people here!


Thank you, fun crowd indeed.

InfamousJ - Thats cofidential,need to know basis


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Jamie_Lee said:
> 
> 
> > You are something else! Lol
> ...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Got a smoker?

Welcome. Now to the profile! lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I bet you get a lot of visits to your profile page....('>)
> 
> welcome to 2cool...


 only 12 so far. I am shocked!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, and yes,I sure do lol
> 
> I'll have to post some up later, or come to Oceans Cabaret thats where I work.


I thought you looked familiar:biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

mud minner said:


> I thought you looked familiar:biggrin:


Oh yeah !!!....that's the girl that has all my $1 bills :dance:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome Heather! Nice to have more ladies on here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you dont go to work until 3pm? man... I wish i could sleep that late.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome....don't mind the peeps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

24 posts in less that 40 minutes.....I could've told you what she looked like without viewing her avatar


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

But view you did, GuyFromHuntsville...

as for you newb...welcome, and here's your orientation video:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard. 

Hope your not busy at work cause this place can kill your whole day.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> you dont go to work until 3pm? man... I wish i could sleep that late.


Hell if I looked like her I wouldn't work....

I'd be at the beach all day while the Suga Daddie is makin bacon.

Glad you came. :cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

mud minner said:


> I thought you looked familiar:biggrin:


I still have all my teeth and I'm under the age of 50...... can't work there yet, but thanks Bo,my light bill was due:smile:

Privateer- I'd rather go kingfishing:brew2:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard HeatherG!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Artifishual said:


> and hope your not a burn handle!


if wagering was allowed on 2cool, i'd bet money on it.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe I'm thinking of Dimitris then.....:help:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cool another hardhead thread.

other than that,...Welcome aboard.

You should be maxed out in greenies in no time.:rotfl:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Artifishual said:


> Welcome! :cheers:
> 
> and hope your not a burn handle!
> 
> :smile:





mastercylinder said:


> if wagering was allowed on 2cool, i'd bet money on it.


I'm not a bettin' man but I'd match your bet MC.

Young lady, Who is the co-worker who can vouch?
..or who is going to visit the place of employment after 3:00 today and report back? Volunteers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Privateer said:


> But view you did, GuyFromHuntsville...


oh yeah.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wisslbritches said:


> ..or who is going to visit the place of employment after 3:00 today and report back? Volunteers?


i only live about 10 minutes from there, but i just ain't interested in seeing infamousj dancing in a g-string.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*WELCOME Heather walk softly an carry a big stick great bunch of folks *


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i only live about 10 minutes from there, but i just ain't interested in seeing infamousj dancing in a g-string.


just a reminder, dont take a picture of it and use it as your avatar.
someone will be offended, whine, and complain and start all kinds of ***** rolling downhill again.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

saltylady said:


> *WELCOME Heather walk softly an carry a big stick great bunch of folks *


good lord, no reason to yell. i dont think shes deaf


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Howdy Heather G.*

Welcome aboard!:smile:


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you post a pic of your mom and her boat? JK Welcome aboard


----------



## bootsC (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool

defenderchl.com


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Hola!!


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## bayman83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*...*

I got a boat and stuff


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

want your rep power to start climbing like the national debt calculator?post pics of you holding a fish in a bikini.:dance:






j/k  welome to the board.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to 2Cool. There are a few of us gentlemen here. :smile:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WELCOME to the jungle. have fun


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool. It's a pretty good place to learn a lot about fishing and nothing about a lot of stuff. Have fun.


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not a burn handle. Sorry to let ya down MC. 

I'll post some pictures up when I get some free time after work. Might even have a boat in one of them :smile:

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to 2Cool....


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Welcome to 2Cool. There are a few of us gentlemen here. :smile:


Yeah, what he said!:biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> I still have all my teeth and I'm under the age of 50...... can't work there yet, but thanks Bo,my light bill was due:smile:
> 
> Privateer- *I'd rather go kingfishing*:brew2:


sorry... Here's your orientation video...


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

HeatherG said:


> I still have all my teeth and I'm under the age of 50......


Well starch my jeans! Seven posts and you ran up two counts against me.

Good start and WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

pretty woman signs up and all the ape's start beating their chest!!!

Welcome aboard.. I'm sure you've already had 100 friend request by now!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Privateer said:


> aps?


sorry, its just a metaphor


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome Heather!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Welcome to 2Cool. There are a few of us gentlemen here. :smile:





Ontherocks said:


> Yeah, what he said!:biggrin:


Welcome Ma'am! This is just how we were raised. Please don't take offense to it!


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang I knew I should of introduced myself when I first became a member. I'm sure I would have generated an equal response
HAVE SOME FUN HERE AND WELCOME TO 2COOL


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Howdy ma'am!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I cannot nobody has facebooked the heatherg yet... can you not find someone by their first names yet these days? yall disaappoint me


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wanna go fitching young lady??? I have a BIG boat or two...LOL


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool, Heather! Don't let my avatar pic scare you away...doc says my body rash should clear up after a few more weeks of IV antibiotics. It's no big deal. Do you think my necklace makes my nose look too big? Awaiting your PM. :dance:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

How YOU doin'? 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

lots a great folks lots of great info


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I must see a picture of your boat and motor before I commit to anything..


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

If I had to guess, I would say she is a nurse. Just a hunch.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of old guys straight out of prison. 

FRESH MEAT!!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Dayum, 220 visits to her profile in a little over 18 hours!
Welcome, Heather.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Looks like a bunch of old guys straight out of prison.
> 
> FRESH MEAT!!


Would a bunch of old guys straight out of prison still be interested in gurls? hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Looks like a bunch of old guys straight out of prison.
> 
> FRESH MEAT!!


I wonder how many PM's she's gotten already with offers to take her fishing.


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

Not a nurse but in the medical field.
Here are a few pics and I love a good sushi joint! 

Heading outside to enjoy the weather with Molly dog,

Have a good day guys:walkingsm


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Artifishual said:


> Welcome! :cheers:
> 
> and hope your not a burn handle!
> 
> :smile:


I'm busted. lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to the show Heather.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> Not a nurse but in the medical field.
> Here are a few pics and I love a good sushi joint!
> 
> Heading outside to enjoy the weather with Molly dog,
> ...


if you like sushi, check out The Fish downtown, best sushi i've been able to find in the city and surrounding by far. welcome to the board. make friends with jamie lee, she'll protect you haha

edit: good lookin dog!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard......


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

No pics of the boat yet .....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> edit: good lookin dog!


there was a dog in the picture too?
welcome to 2cool. Don't let MC bother you, he only likes snakes and spiders, he tolerates everything else - barely.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RogerB said:


> there was a dog in the picture too?
> welcome to 2cool. Don't let MC bother you, he only likes snakes and spiders, he tolerates everything else - barely.


He doesn't really like birds, though.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> He doesn't really like birds, though.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: - MC what have you done with yourself - you look younger in that picture


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

welcome abroad!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> welcome abroad!


tsk...been here one day and you're already calling her a broad...:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

HeatherG said:


> Not a nurse but in the medical field.
> Here are a few pics and I love a good sushi joint!
> 
> Heading outside to enjoy the weather with Molly dog,
> ...


Let's see....beautiful young Lady, loves dogs, and a Sushi lover. This gal has it going on !

Welcome again Heather, and dang it you made me hungry. I'm gonna have to head down to Ichibon to get my Sushi fix !

Bo


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

RogerB said:


> tsk...been here one day and you're already calling her a broad...:rotfl:


oops...typo.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to 2Cool Heather, don't mind all the crazy fellas around here, they are all pretty harmless. If they start getting restless or aggressive, just throw them a beer and they will settle down.:brew:


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

299 visits to your home page. I'd say that's creepy, Heather. Welcome aboard !


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

SargentfishR said:


> 299 visits to your home page. I'd say that's creepy, Heather. Welcome aboard !


Last I checked over 310. Good lord, its like someone threw blood in the water.

Welcome aboard, Let the Hazing Begin!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> oops...typo.


Typo or Freudian slip?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

SargentfishR said:


> 299 visits to your home page. I'd say that's creepy, Heather. Welcome aboard !


 so your a creep for checking? lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

and still no photo albums


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

DOWN BOYS, ya'll gonna scare the poor thang off!!! Welcome in Heather.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> and still no photo albums


now we know where 298 of those visits came from.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I remodeled my profile page to attract more visitors..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I remodeled my profile page to attract more visitors..


 :an6:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I remodeled my profile page to attract more visitors..


Why? Is there a prize for going over 15k?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I remodeled my profile page to attract more visitors..


oooh me too, did it work? hwell:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SargentfishR said:


> 299 visits to your home page. I'd say that's creepy, Heather.


 and you must be be one of those 299 visits ... ergo, you're one of those creeps. :headknock


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Heather*

I told you it was a cool site, bout time you joined up. I see your holding out on the good piks too


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I told you it was a cool site, bout time you joined up. I see your holding out on the good piks too


Don't know what you consider good pics, but the one without a ring in my old UNMARRIED days woulda meant GAME ON!!!

Buuuutttt, I'm married (and very happily) so ill just say welcome. If you have a boat, post pics. I want to know what my wife will be riding in (safety thing).


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard.. .. and remember the more you feed the animals on here the funnier they get.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hounds.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I told you it was a cool site, bout time you joined up. I see your holding out on the good piks too


Are you the responsible party?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Are you the responsible party?


For the new member? or the dog pound busting out? yes,and she is lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> oooh me too, did it work? hwell:


Sorry honey, you're old news now. They got a new toy. :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Sorry honey, you're old news now. They got a new toy. :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

tunchistheman said:


> want your rep power to start climbing like the national debt calculator?post pics of you holding *a fish in a bikini*


Fish wear bikini's? 

Welcome Heather...


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard HeatherG!! :brew:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

..............Welcome!!


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are to sweet and funny, thanks. Sushi is great, I love to go to the new spot in Clear Lake, Michiru. This place is wonderfull. Beats any other place I've eaten at.

I just hope we have a nice weather window come up so I can head off and fish some blue water. These trout are fun,but i like the deep water stuff better. But untill then its margaritas and muddbugs!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

me two


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

118 replies!!!? How come I didnt get that many replies and welcomes when I signed up??? LOL


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

atcNick said:


> 118 replies!!!? How come I didnt get that many replies and welcomes when I signed up??? LOL


Did you post pics of you and your dog?


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, what a bunch of overacheivers! Ya'll make my head spin!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I bet you get a lot of visits to your profile page....('>)
> 
> welcome to 2cool...


I did, I wanted to see if it said anything about her age, so I use age appropriate humor


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I did, I wanted to see if it said anything about her age, so I use age appropriate humor


Old enough to have a adult beverage !


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Dont think i've ever seen so many welcomes, WELCOME lol, I like fishing...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, you've been initiated!

Welcome to the addiction. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures.

Just hope you don't go the way Tiny did...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> Old enough to have a adult beverage !


So are my kids...:cheers: U hang in there, you'll find out that everyone is friendly to a pretty face. The rest of us just have to try and survive.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

QUICK HEATHER!!!
Ask this crew for their hotpsot GPS coordinates!!!

:spineyes:

Hell... One can NEVER have too many friends!!! Im updating my avatar!!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet, 40,000 dudes and we finally made double digits in hot chicks... WELCOME!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

jc said:


> sweet, 40,000 dudes and we finally made double digits in hot chicks... WELCOME!


Maybe sausage is her thing?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

u know jc, that's what i'm going to do, i'm going to make a burn handle with a chick name and post a pic of some hot chic and then i'm set. i get locations, times, tides, lure choice, man it will be the ****. i could use my stripper ex'es stage name, Porsha or some ****. yeah, i'll be a fishing god in no time:butterfly


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

atcNick said:


> 118 replies!!!? How come I didnt get that many replies and welcomes when I signed up??? LOL


 No idea... :rotfl:

Oh, welcome aboard!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Only 10 post in three days, I wonder if?

http://www.dawngrrl.com/wp-content/...Internets_7FE6/fat_guy_in_girl_underwear5.jpg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Only 10 post in three days, I wonder if?
> 
> http://www.dawngrrl.com/wp-content/...Internets_7FE6/fat_guy_in_girl_underwear5.jpg


Maybe she has a life or just isn't as loquacious as Jamie Lee and me. Or she's brad luby gone incognito.


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe she has a life or just isn't as loquacious as Jamie Lee and me. Or she's brad luby gone incognito.


i would not be a very atractive woman...:dance:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Where are the boat pics??????


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like some heat will be taken off of Jamie.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Wheres the hair color thread???


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Heather :cheers:.


The sharks are circling, be careful .


----------

